# Crossover M1



## McWalters (17 Décembre 2021)

J'ai un problème qui est un peu agaçant je ne sais pas si je trouverais une réponse ici mais j'ai installe crossover sur mon MacBook pro m1 pour jouer a quelque jeu windows sur mon Mac ils marchent parfaitement sauf 1 qui est par malchance le jeux auquel je jouais le + , ce jeu vient d'origine c'est Fifa 22 mais le jeu marche parfaitement sur Parallels mais je l'ai désinstalle car il prenait trop de place sur mon ssd et du coup sur crossover quand je le lance pour les connaisseurs ou non de Fifa sur pc il me lance un menu de configurations pour choisir mes graphismes puis ensuite lancer le jeux mais une fois mis mes graphismes souhaitez et bah il ne lance pas le jeux reste sur le menu de configuration j'ai essayer de lancer le jeu sans ce menu mais il me lance quand même sur menu et je n'est pas trouver d'autre solution.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponse


----------



## edenpulse (18 Décembre 2021)

Tout les jeux ne fonctionnent pas avec Crossover...C'est même souvent le cas avec les jeux protégés par DRM.
Pas de magie ici.


----------

